# Plez recommend a good temp to melt wax



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been watching alot of "How to wax your board" vdo off Youtube and recently decided to try it out instead of paying someone $20 for each job.
I bought a dakine waxing iron, some oneballjay (cold)x-wax and was wondering what is a good temp should I set the iron at to melt the wax instead of burning?
Thank you for any help..


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Different waxes smoke, or burn, at different temps. It's mostly trial and error. If your wax is smoking turn it down, if it's not spreading nice enough turn it up. For me I usually have it set somewhere between Cotton and Polyester!


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

bobepfd said:


> Different waxes smoke, or burn, at different temps. It's mostly trial and error. If your wax is smoking turn it down, if it's not spreading nice enough turn it up. For me I usually have it set somewhere between Cotton and Polyester!


Hey thanks man.. I got the number temp control on it and that's why I asked. Im sure I can play around with it, but I thought someone may know wat's a good starting temp to start the melting process.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah just play around with it. Try to get it so its melting at a decent rate but just back off if it starts smoking.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

100-120

...


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 100-120
> 
> ...


That's what I was looking for.. Thanks man. A good starting point for tonight's project.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

do you still have the link for that video? 
i need to wax my board this week


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

BurtonRider87 said:


> do you still have the link for that video?
> i need to wax my board this week


I thought Sierra did a pretty good job.. You can search more cuz there's tons, but this is a good start.
YouTube - How to Wax a Snowboard


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Rice said:


> I thought Sierra did a pretty good job.. You can search more cuz there's tons, but this is a good start.
> YouTube - How to Wax a Snowboard


thanks!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

There are videos in the tips and tricks section here as well. That is where I watched them anyway.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

bobepfd said:


> For me I usually have it set somewhere between Cotton and Polyester!


Bad form, between cotton and WOOL is the way to go! :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

also the colder the temp of wax the hotter you want the iron, likewise warmer waxes melt at less of a temp.


----------

